# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα κίνησης μοτέρ 24vdc στα 200w με 12A μπαταρία.

## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Γειά σας παιδιά, χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, είμαι καινούριος στα ηλεκτρονικά και ψάχνομαι για κυκλώματα κίνησης μοτέρ. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θέλω να κινήσω δύο 24vdc μοτέρ στα 200-300w με 12Α μπαταρίες. Σκεύτομαι κύκλωμα με MOSFET και H-BRIDGE όπου θα πέρνει εντολές από atmega. Τι μου προτείνετε; Ρελέ, MOSFET, κλπ. *Θέλω όμως να αντέχει στον χρόνο* *δηλ. κάτι ποιοτικό*. Αν υπάρχει και έτοιμο θα το εξέταζα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sassm430

Ακριβω το ιδιο εψαχνα και εγω. Ελεγα να το κανω με arduino για το PWM αλλα εχω κολησει στο πως θα χρησιμοποιησω (οδηγησω) ενα MOSFET κατα προτιμηση μεσω ενως opto-isolator για να απομονωσω το κυκλωμα. Δεν θελω να χρησιμοποιησω Hbridge. Σκεφτομουνα το IRFΖ44 με πανω απο 20khz στο PWM εχω βρει διαφορα κυκλωματα αλλα κατι δεν καταλαβαινω, μηπως μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει. 
Στο θεμα του Arduino θα βοηθησω εγω το Δημητρη μεχρι εκει ξερω  :Smile: . 

Επισης το opto-isolator θα μπορει να σηκωσει 20Khz?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα αλλα δεν πηγα ποτε σε ελληνικο σχολειο (μαμα ξενη).

PS Διαβασα πολλα threads κατι εχω καταλαβει αλλα καπως δεν μπορω να τα συνδεσω ως πληροφοριες.

PS2 Θεωρησα oτι αφου προσπαθω το ιδιο πραγμα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανοιξω 2ρο thread αν δεν επρεπε ζητω συγνωμη

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν λες και πολλά. Θέλεις απλώς on / off ή και ρύθμιση στροφών; Το μοτέρ θα γυρνάει και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις ή όχι; Θέλεις ηλεκτρική πέδηση ή όχι; Τι τύπου είναι το μοτέρ, με μόνιμους μαγνήτες, universal, ή τίποτα brushless;

----------


## sassm430

> Δεν λες και πολλά. Θέλεις απλώς on / off ή και ρύθμιση στροφών; Το μοτέρ θα γυρνάει και προς τις δυο  κατευθύνσεις ή όχι; Θέλεις ηλεκτρική πέδηση ή όχι; Τι τύπου είναι το μοτέρ, με μόνιμους μαγνήτες, universal, ή τίποτα brushless;




WOW!!!! Τι ταχυτητα σε response time  :Rolleyes:  thanks

Θέλεις απλώς on / off ή και ρύθμιση στροφών;
ρύθμιση στροφών (μεσω του PWM duty cylce φανταζομαι οτι θα γινεται)

Το μοτέρ θα γυρνάει και προς τις δυο  κατευθύνσεις ή όχι; 
Οχι γιαυτο λεω οτι δεν θελω Hbridge απλα θελω να οδηγησω ενα MOSFET

Θέλεις ηλεκτρική πέδηση ή όχι
Οχι

Τι τύπου είναι το μοτέρ, με μόνιμους μαγνήτες, universal, ή τίποτα brushless;
Μονιμοι μαγνητες (αν ηταν brushless. Η λυση θα ηταν να βαλω ενα ετοιμο ESC apo R/C?)

Να προσθεσω επισης οτι το MOSFET που λεω (IRFZ44) μπορει να λειτουργησει κατα την αποψη μου ανετα για μοτερ 12-36 Volt (μην πατε στα 48V ειναι οριακα κοντα στο οριο του) και απο amper 25-40 με καλη ψυξη νομιζω οτι δε θα εχει προβλημα.
Επισης αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει εινια πως τα οδηγεις αν θες να τα βαλεις παραληλα?

Ξανα Ευχαριστω



ξανα ευχαριστω

----------


## herctrap

αυτο πιστευω θα γυριζε το μοτερ



αντι για 5V εχεις το PWM σου

----------


## sassm430

Δημητρη οπως ειπα και στα αλλο reply me to arduino εθκολα χειριζεσε το PWM κοματι της υποθεσης μονο προσεχε γιατι για να πας πανω απο 20Khz πρεπει να πειραξεις κατι ρεγιστερ στο Arduino περισοτερα εδω
http://www.embedded.arch.ethz.ch/Exa...PWMTimer231kHz
ετσι μπορεις ανετα να πας 32Khz PWM και να μην εχεις ενοχλητικο θορυβο. 
 Arduino θα βρεις ετοιμα απο 15-30 ευρω (αναλογος απο που θα παρεις) επισης μπορεισ να παρεις μονο το atmega με 3-5 ευρω και να το χτισεις εσυ. 
Μολις καταφερω να καταλαβω το κυκλωμα για να οδηγησω το MOSFET (δεν αλαζει πολυ το να οδηγησεις ενα HBRIDGE ) θα επανελθω με λεπτομεριες να σου εξηγησω ακριβως τη εκανα.
PS Εγω το θελω για ποδηλατο εσυ? και επομενως στοχος ειναι να μετατρεξω ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου  σε brushless με ESC εχουν λει απιστευτη δυναμη  :Smile:

----------


## sassm430

> αυτο πιστευω θα γυριζε το μοτερ
> 
> 
> 
> αντι για 5V εχεις το PWM σου



WOW ξανα η ταχυτητα σου με εχει εκπληξη  :Smile:  
αυτο ειναι το κοματι του MOSFET (Δεν καταλαβαινω ακριβως την συνδεσμολογια του MOSFET στο κυκλωμ αλλα θα προσπαθησω ).

Μου ληπει ακομα το κοματι του opto-isolator για να το απομονωσω απο το Arduino.

Ξανα thanks

EDIT το ειδα σε μεγαλη φωτο νομιζω οτι καταλαβα το MOSFET πως παει. 
το 1 KU τι ειναι ? μηπως ενα 1κohm αντισταση? 
και τα 24v θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και 36 φανταζομαι χωρις να πρεπει να αλαξουν οι αντιστασεις?

EDIT2 
Φανταζομαι οτι θα θελει και καποια εξωτερικη πηγη τροφοδωσιας η εστν ενα regulator ωστε να περνει τα 24 η 36 και να οδηγει καποιο τρανζιστορ καθως το ρευμα απο το opto-isilator (amper) η απο το pwm του Arduino δεν θα επαρκει να διεγειρη το MOSFET σωστα?

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον το mosfet ανοιγει με ταση και το transistor με ρευμα

τα 5V ειναι αρκετα ( μαλον ειναι 4,3 λογο διοδου )

2) για τα 32KHz πρεπει να βρεις υποθετω 

mosfet 
διοδο η optocupler 

το οποιο να ανταποκρινεται

ναι ειναι 1Κοημ

αν δεν την βαζαμε τοτε βραχυκυκλωνες την εξοδο σου με την γη = καπνος 

το 12 24 36 εξαρταται απο τις αντοχες του Mosfet

αν εκανες ενα analogread με το arduino σε καποιο Pin και δεν ειχες συνδεσει τιποτα τοτε θα επερνες τιμες
γιαυτο βαζουμε και την αντισταση προς την γη ετσι ωστε να το κραταμε στο 0

και κοιτα και αυτο

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te5YYVZiOKs"]YouTube- Transistor / MOSFET tutorial[/ame]

----------


## FILMAN

> αυτο πιστευω θα γυριζε το μοτερ
> 
> 
> 
> αντι για 5V εχεις το PWM σου



Ναι, και μόλις σβήσει το μοτέρ θα καεί το MOSFET... O διαιρέτης τάσης και η δίοδος χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα καθώς στην πύλη του MOSFET θα φτάνουν μόνον 2.15V που είναι απελπιστικά λίγα για να το οδηγήσουν... Τα περισσότερα θέλουν τουλάχιστον 4V. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί τα έβαλες εκεί... Μια απλή αντίσταση των μερικών Ω σε σειρά με την πύλη έπρεπε να βάλεις, και τίποτα άλλο... Όσο για το κύκλωμα ισχύος θέλει οπωσδήποτε δίοδο παράλληλα με το μοτέρ... Κώστα μη βάλεις IRFZ44 γιατί έχει σχετικά μεγάλη RDSon. Δοκίμασε το IRF8010. Για λιγότερη θέρμανση βάλε δυο παράλληλα. Ο παραλληλισμός γίνεται συνδέοντας D με D, S με S, και σε σειρά με κάθε πύλη από μια μικρή αντίσταση. Γιατί θες να βάλεις οπτοζεύκτη, δεν καταλαβαίνω... Το κύκλωμα οδήγησης πρέπει να μπορεί να παρέχει αρκετό ρεύμα για να οδηγεί κοφτά τις πύλες στα 20kHz.

----------


## herctrap

τωρα?

----------


## FILMAN

Βγάλε τελείως την αντίσταση ανάμεσα στην πύλη και τη γη, και την άλλη που μένει σε σειρά με την πύλη κάνε τη π.χ. 10Ω. Έτσι που το έχεις στην πύλη φτάνουν 2.5V *που είναι λίγα.*

----------


## herctrap

οκ την 1ΚΩ την εβαλα για κραταει την πυλη στο Ο τον το pin δεν ειναι HIGH

αν κανω την 1KU 10Ω τοτε το ρευμα που θα φευγει απο το Pin του uE δεν θα ειναι 4,3/10 = 430mA 

πολλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## FILMAN

> οκ την 1ΚΩ την εβαλα για κραταει την πυλη στο Ο τον το pin δεν ειναι HIGH (Όταν το pin δεν είναι high τότε είναι low δηλαδή στα 0 βολτ, οπότε αυτό το ίδιο θα επιβάλλει 0 βολτ στην πύλη του MOSFET.)
> 
> αν κανω την 1KU 10Ω τοτε το ρευμα που θα φευγει απο το Pin του uE δεν θα ειναι 4,3/10 = 430mA 
> 
> πολλα δεν ειναι?



Όχι, διότι μιλάμε για MOSFET και όχι για τρανζίστορ. Η πύλη του MOSFET έχει άπειρη αντίσταση, κατά συνέπεια το ρεύμα που θα δίνει ο μ/ε θα είναι 0. Μόνο κατά τις μεταβάσεις θα ρέει ρεύμα εκεί λόγω του ότι η χωρητικότητα G-S του MOSFET θα πρέπει να φορτίζεται και να εκφορτίζεται από το κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Και επειδή αυτό θέλουμε να γίνεται γρήγορα, θέλουμε μικρή αντίσταση σε σειρά με την πύλη όπως επίσης και βαθμίδα οδήγησης με ικανότητα παροχής και απορρόφησης μεγάλου σχετικά ρεύματος. Κατά συνέπεια η έξοδος του μ/ε ίσως να μην καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις, αν η συχνότητα οδήγησης του MOSFET θέλουμε να είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## herctrap

απο τα λιγα που καταλαβα

ισως θελει μικροτερη αντισταση στην βαση του Npn 
για να μην ζεστενετε

----------


## FILMAN

> απο τα λιγα που καταλαβα
> 
> ισως θελει μικροτερη αντισταση στην βαση του Npn 
> για να μην ζεστενετε



Πάλι όχι. Για την ακρίβεια δεν θέλει καθόλου αντίσταση σε σειρά με τη βάση του τρανζίστορ (με την προϋπόθεση ότι η γεννήτρια δίνει παλμούς 5 βολτ). Έτσι όπως το έχεις κάνει, ενώ ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού στη βάση του MOSFET θα είναι πράγματι μικρός, ο χρόνος καθόδου θα είναι μεγάλος λόγω του ότι η CGS του MOSFET θα εκφορτιστεί αργά μέσω της αντίστασης 1kΩ. Άρα θα πρέπει ίσως να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια βαθμίδα οδήγησης τύπου push - pull ή totem pole (το ίδιο είναι, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλα κόλπα). Αν δεν ξέρεις πώς γίνεται, πες μου να σου δείξω.

----------


## herctrap

totem?



αυτο?


την 1ΚΩ με την γη την εβαλα για να κραταει LOW την ταση οταν η βαση ειναι LOW
( ετσι νομιζα τουλαχιστον )

δεν χρειαζομαι το κυκλωμα απλως προσπαθω να μαθαινω οσα περισσοτερα μπορω

*
( αμα εχεις συνδεση κοινου εκπομπου θες αντισταση στην βαση αλλιως θα βγαινουν καπνοι απο το uE ενω στην κοινου συλλεκτη δεν θες )

----------


## FILMAN

> totem?
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο?
> 
> (Όχι, αυτό δεν σου κάνει...)
> 
> την 1ΚΩ με την γη την εβαλα για να κραταει LOW την ταση οταν η βαση ειναι LOW
> ...



 Σωστά! :Smile:

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Το μοτερ θα κανει δεξια και αριστερα αναλογα τη εντολη του δεινεις απο το χειριστηριο. Λεω να γινει με pwm απο τον μικρο και το κύκλωμα θα ειναι h-bridge με mosfet αλλα το θεμα ειναι με την γεφυρα τι παιζει γιατι υπαρχουν πολλα σχαιδια με διαφορετικη λογικη. 
Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει στο θεμα της h-bridge και mosfet θα με βοηθαγε παρα πολυ.
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## FILMAN

Αφού θα βάλεις ούτως ή άλλως μ/ε, δεν υπάρχει νομίζω λόγος να πειραματίζεσαι με πολύπλοκα σχέδια γεφυρών Η. Απλώς θα φορτώσεις λίγο παραπάνω το λογισμικό!
Δες το σχηματάκι παρακάτω. Τα σημεία Α, Β, Γ και Δ είναι έξοδοι από τον μ/ε. Οι αντιστάσεις R3, R4, R5 και R6 χρειάζονται ώστε να αποκόπτονται όλα τα MOSFET όταν οι έξοδοι του μ/ε είναι στην 3η κατάσταση (αυτό συμβαίνει στον ATMEGA που λες π.χ. κατά το RESET), για να μη γίνει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα διαμέσου των MOSFET. Οι καταστάσεις για διάφορες λειτουργίες του κινητήρα είναι ως εξής:

Αριστερόστροφη λειτουργία: Α = 1, Β & Δ = 0, PWM στο Γ.

Δεξιόστροφη λειτουργία: Δ = 1, Α & Γ = 0, PWM στο Β.

(Εννοείται ότι η αριστερόστροφη και δεξιόστροφη λειτουργία είναι κατά σύμβαση. Με αντιμετάθεση των 2 καλωδίων του κινητήρα αυτός ίσως γυρίσει ανάποδα.)

Πέδηση: Α & Δ = 0, Β & Γ = 1, ή ισοδύναμα (αλλά όχι ταυτόχρονα! ) Α & Δ = 1, Β & Γ = 0. Η πέδηση αξιοποιεί τις ενσωματωμένες στα MOSFET διόδους οι οποίες όμως δεν φαίνονται στο σχήμα.

Προσοχή στον προγραμματισμό, ώστε μεταξύ των εναλλαγών να υπάρχει ένας μικρός χρόνος για αποφυγή του cross conduction.

Στο low side σου έχω βάλει MOSFET IRF8010 με ?. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις εκεί κάποια logic level MOSFET. Επίσης αν η οδήγηση με PWM γίνει σε σχετικά υψηλή συχνότητα, θα χρειαστείς κάποιο driver ανάμεσα στον μ/ε και στις πύλες των Τ3 και Τ4.

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φιλε Filman. Ετσι ειναι πιο λογικο το σχεδιο. Θα το φτιαξω να δω τι παιζει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν εχω δυο μοτερ θαχρειαστω 4 pwm.
Ο atmega32 εχει 4 pwm αλλα σαν κωδικα εχω δουλεψει δυο. Ξερεις πως μπορω να το κανω με 4 pwm?

----------


## FILMAN

Δυστυχώς τώρα ξεκινάω κι εγώ με τους AVR και δεν ξέρω! Θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάποιον πιο πεπειραμένο.

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Σχετικα με το κύκλωμα που μου εστειλες εκανα το εξης: εφτιαξα εναν παλμο και εναν ασο και εφτιαξα στο κύκλωμα τα mosfet μονο της μια μπαντας δηλαδη το n mosfet οπου παει στο p mosfet οπου εκει παει ο ασος δηλαδη ετσι οποως το εχεις το Α και μετα απο την αλλη πλευρα το Γ. Σαν αποτελεσμα ειχα να γυρναει συνεχεια το μοτερ χωρις να γινεται τπτ γιατι ειχα βαλει ενα διακοπτι για να σταματω και καλα τον παλμο και τον ασο(σαν εξωτερικο interrupt). Αν λεω κατι κουλο παντος μην με παρεξιγεις γιατι πρωτη φορα ασχολουμε με κυκλωματα και ποσο μαλλων με mosfet. Παντος γιατι συνεχιζει να δουλευει και δεν σταματαει?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν στο Γ δεν έχεις λογικό 1 το μοτέρ πρέπει νά 'ναι σταματημένο. Αλλιώς το Τ4 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο, και θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Το εφτιαξα το πρωτο κοματι του κυκλωματος και δουλεψε. εφτιαξα και το δευτερο κοματι δηλαδη ολη την γεφυρα αλλα οποια μερια και να δουλεψει ζεσταινονται τα Ν ΜΟΣΦΕΤ. Η απορια μου ειναι στη συνδεση των καλωδιων της δεξιας μεριας δηλαδη το source του δεξιου Π μοσφετ με το Drain του δεξιου Ν μοσφετ. Το ιδιο βεβαια και απο την αλλη μερια. Δεν εχω βαλει διοδους μηπως φταιει αυτο? Ετσι οπως το εφτιαξα δεν γυρναει το μοτερ αλλα το ακουω να ζοριζεται. Τι μπορει να φταιει? Πως να συνδεσω μεταξι τους τα μοσφετ στις ακρες του μοτερ δηλαδη.

----------


## FILMAN

Για δώσε ένα σχηματάκι αυτού που έχεις κάνει καθώς και τα MOSFET που έβαλες.

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

H-BRIDGE.JPGΑυτο ειναι το πρωτο σκελος οπου και δουλευει, βεβαια το εχω κανει λιγο διαφορετικο. Αλλα οταν συνδεσω και το αλλο κομματι με τα μοσφετ δεν δουλευει και λεω μηπως κανω κατι λαθος η συνδεω κατι λαθος. Μηπως θελει διοδους στο μοτερ και στα μοσφετ? Γιατι βλεπω κατι αλλες γεφυρες που εχουν 4 διοδους στις εξοδους τν μοσφετ.

----------


## Damiano

Φίλε Δημήτρη,
αν δει ο Φίλιππος πως … κατάντησες το κύκλωμα, που σου σχεδίασε, θα στεναχωρηθεί (τουλάχιστο) και θα έχει δίκιο!

Στο δικό σου κύκλωμα, το επάνω τρανζίστορ είναι μόνιμα αγώγιμο, για αυτό … δουλεύει. Αν το αφαιρέσεις μαζί με το "οδηγό" και τις σχετικές αντιστάσεις, θα έχεις (ουσιαστικά) το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα ή, μάλλον, καλύτερο (μικρότερες απώλειες).
Μελέτησέ το προσεκτικά για να καταλάβεις τη λειτουργία, Κάνε το ίδιο με αυτό του Φίλιππου. Αν έχεις απορίες, μετά από την ανάλυση … κάπου εδώ θα είμαστε!

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις (για βοήθεια):
- το επάνω τρανζίστορ είναι συνδεδεμένο ανάστροφα
- το τρανζίστορ οδήγησης δεν … έχει ρεύμα για να λειτουργήσει
- η επάνω πύλη δεν "από-πολώνεται" … ποτέ! Η πόλωση μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί και παρασιτικά (χωρίς οδήγηση)
- …


Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη, με κάλυψε ο Δαμιανός. αυτό που έχεις κάνει δεν έχει *καμία σχέση* με αυτό που σου σχεδίασα εγώ! Οι δίοδοι που λες χρειάζονται για την προστασία των MOSFET κατά τη διακοπή της τροφοδότησης του κινητήρα και συνήθως περιέχονται *μέσα* στα MOSFET όπως αυτά που σου σημείωσα, παρόλο που δεν φαίνονται στο σχήμα...

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Παιδια καλησπερα, εφτιαξα απο το σχεδιο σου την μια μπαντα και λειτουργησε αλλα οταν συνδεσω και την αλλη μερια δεν δουλευει και ζεσταινεται το ν μοσφετ της μεριας που βαζω τον παλμο.Οχι το ν μοσφετ που μπαινει ο παλμος. Και μαλιστα οχι ζεσταινεται αλλα καιγεται. Δηλ. συνδεω το source του π μοσφετ με το drain του ν μοσφετ και το ιδιο και απο την αλλη και βγαινουν καπνοι. Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος στην συνδεση μεταξυ τους. Τι μπορει να φταιει? Μην με παρεξηγησεται αλλα τωρα μπαινω στα κυκλωματα και ψαχνομαι. Ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να δώσεις πάλι ένα σχηματάκι αυτού που κάνεις;

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

H-BRIDGE.JPG Αυτο κανω αλλα οταν τα συνδεω στο σημεια που εχω κυκλωσει δεν κανει τπτ και καιγεται. Σωστα δεν ειναι? Γιατι μεμονομενα το σχεδιο δουλευει αν δεν τα συνδεσω εκει που σου εχω κυκλωσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εγώ δεν σου είπα να δίνεις ταυτόχρονα PWM στις εισόδους λειτουργίας! Διάβασε το αντίστοιχο παλιότερο ποστ! Επίσης έχεις κάνει την πηγή 12V! Μα εγώ σου έβαλα εκεί τις ζένερ επειδή ήθελες τροφοδοσία 24V! Με 10V στις ζένερ τα καημένα τα πάνω MOSFET δεν θα γίνουν αγώγιμα ποτέ!

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Παιδες ειχατε δικιο γιατι δουλεψε στο breadboard, τωρα να δω στην πλακετα. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι το irf4905 στα πινακια του ειναι αναποδα δηλ. το drain με το source. Κομπλε με το κυκλωμα παντως. Ξερετε τπτ απο rc receiver τι παιζει; Με τα πινακια του, πως συνδεεται με atmega.
Ευχαριστω για το κυκλωμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ωχ... Τι έκανες πάλι; Σε *όλα* τα MOSFET το drain είναι το μεσαίο ποδαράκι (που ενώνεται και με τη μεταλλική πλάτη του εξαρτήματος).

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Στο p-mosfet irf4905 το source ειναι το μεσαιο και το drain ειναι το δεξι οπως το κοιτας με το εξογκωμα του mosfet προς τα εμας. Στην αρχη το ευτιαχνα με το drain το μεσαιο και το source στο δεξι πινακι αλλα τπτ. Μετα το αλλαξα ετσι οπως προειπα και δουλευει κανονικα. Βασικα και εμενα με κουφανε αυτο αλλα κατι τετοιο ειχα ακουσει και δεν το πιστευα οπου και το δοκιμασα. Δεν ξερω τι να πω. Ετσι παντως μου δουλεψε κανονικα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ξαναλέω, κάνεις λάθος. Επειδή πολλά datasheets για MOSFET της International Rectifier δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρονται στη διάταξη των ακροδεκτών, δες το pdf που σου έχω εδώ. Είναι κι αυτό της International Rectifier η οποία μεταξύ άλλων φτιάχνει και το IRF4905. Αφορά σε* όλα* τα MOSFET της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας (κατά συνέπεια και στο IRF4905) ανεξάρτητα αν είναι καναλιού Ν ή Ρ.

Μήπως διαβάζεις λάθος το σχέδιο; Για δες το εδώ που σου έχω σημειώσει τα άκρα των MOSFET πάνω του...

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Φιλε Filman εχεις δικιο μπερδεψα το κυκλωμα γιατι νομιζα οτι to drain παει στα 24v και οχι τα πινακια ειναι αναποδα. Ειπα και εγω γιατι το pdf το ειχα δει. Οποτε γραψε λαθος. Απο απειρους θα ακουσεις και θα δεις πολλα. Παντως αν γνωριζεις κατι  για rc receivers θα με βοηθαγε. Ευχαριστω γιατι μαθαινω παρα πολλα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μόνο τα RF κομμάτια ή και τους κωδικοποιητές - αποκωδικοποιητές;

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Exw sundesei to mikro me to signal(pinaki) tou receiver ws eisodo ston mikro kai thelw na to epexergastw. Na vgalw dhladi pwm gia dexia aristera simfona me to transmitter(xeiristirio). tou deineis aristera na deinei ena pwm , Na deineis dexia kai na dinei ena allo pwm. Auto pou den gnorizw einai pws na epexergastw tin timh tou receiver mesa sto mikro.

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα είναι προγραμματιστικό το θέμα (μη ξαναδώ greeklish)! Δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω καθότι αρχάριος στους μ/ε!

----------


## Δημήτρης Δημητρίου

Ναι γιατι ο receiver στο signal βγαζει σταθερα 0,25v, για δεξια 0,34v και για αριστερα 0,19v. Αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβει ο μικρο για να δινω τους αναλογους παλμους.

----------

